# Nitecore SRT7 'Revenger' [ XM-L2 T6, 1x18650, 2x(R)CR123A ] Review



## candle lamp (Jun 16, 2013)

*Reviewer's note *: Nitecore SRT7 was supplied by Nitecore for review.

The 1x18650/2x(R)CR123A based SRT7 Revenger is one of the SRT (Smart Ring Technical) series launched by Nitecore. It is very similar in size and shape to_ P25_ by Nitecore.
.
.











The SRT7 come in basic packaging, similar to MH25. Included with the light is holster, clip, tactical ring, spare tailcap button, spare O‐rings, manual, warranty card and SILICA GEL.
(The manual is available for download on _Nitecore website_.)
.
.
*Manufacturer Specifications *from user manual :

• Purpose-designed for law enforcement, hunting and tactical applications.
• The world’s first line of flashlights to feature third generation SSR (smart selector ring) technology
• Smoothly and rapidly select brightness levels and function by rotating a smart selector ring
• Utilizes the latest CREE XM-L (XM-L2 T6) LED for a maximum output of up to 960 lumens
• Second generation of ‘Crystal Coating Technology’ along with ‘Precision Digital Optics Technology’ provide extreme reflector performance
• Boasts a peak beam intensity of 23,256cd and a throw distance of up to 308 meters (ANSI FL1)
• High efficiency circuit board provides up to 200 hours runtime on lowest output level
• Equipped with unique multi-colored (red, green and blue) tactical / signaling lights
• Infinite brightness adjustment from 0 to 960 lumens
• Six rapidly switchable functions to select from
• Multi-functional power indicator light displays low battery status
• Patented spring-loaded impact absorption mechanism with reverse polarity protection
• Stainless steel titanium-plated two-way clip
• Stainless steel retaining ring protects core components from damage
• Toughened ultra-clear mineral glass with anti-reflective coating
• Constructed from aero grade aluminum alloy
• Robust HAIII military grade hard-anodized
• Waterproof in accordance with IPX-8 (two meters submersible)
• Impact resistant to 1.5 meters
• Tail stand capability
• Length : 158mm
• Head diameter : 40 mm
• Tube diameter : 25.4mm
• Weight : 173g (without battery)





.
.










The hard (type III) anodizing is glossy black and consistent throughout with no chips on its surface. Anodizing is very good on my sample. All labels are sharp, clear, and bright white against the background. Knurling is present over control ring, body (i.e., battery tube), and there is a band of knurling on tailcap. 
.
.





The light has 3 parts (i.e. head, body, and tailcap). 
.
.










The light has the quite same flat stainless steel bezel ring as P25. The head has nice looking scallops machined around the front area, and these also serve as an anti-roll feature. There is magnetic control ring for selecting output levels on the head. There is a spring loaded positive contact point in the head. The light has mechanical reverse polarity protection to protect from improper battery installation. So I did think that neither true flat-top 18650 cells nor large button-top 18650 cells will work in the light, due to a raised plastic ring around the positive contact point in the head. 
.
.










However, my LG & Panasonic flat-top 18650 unprotected cells work fine unexpectedly. But NLTEK protected cells don't work as expected, due to a large button-top. All of my small button-top cells work fine. The left is P25, the right SRT7. I couldn't find the difference in the positive contacts between the lights. 
.
.





The light uses AR coating lens and the purple hue is reflected on it. The aluminum reflector has a smooth pattern. Surface finish on the reflector was perfect from visual inspection, with very fine radial machining lines running down the reflector cup, and well-centered XM-L2 T6 emitter sits at the bottom of the reflector cup. The one of the distinctive aspects of the light is multicolor LEDs. Note there are other small three wells and RGB colored LEDs. These wells are very nicely cut-out and each cut-out has a RGB LED. They're making the reflector very well. The SRT7 uses quite the same sized stainless steel bezel ring. The RGB color options without filters is nice. Note that all colors don't have brightness change available (i.e., you can't use any of the RGB colors in various output levels).
.
.





The anther distinctive aspect of the light is a magnetic control ring in the head and continuously infinite variable interface. Output or mode switching is controlled by the control ring. There are totally eight detents. Each mode is set in a detent of the ring. The control ring has good detents and works well (i.e., you can easily distinguish the various modes by clear & firm detents). There is no label on the control ring to indicate where you are. There is a small indicator, using a red LED to signal the state of the light (i.e., battery power status and standby-off mode). The red LED indicator will blink once every two seconds when the light is in Standby mode. It will also blink rapidly during operation to let you know when the batteries power is low, depending on output levels (i.e., it will not blink rapidly at Lower output level, while blinking at more than Med. output).
.
.





The body has a cylindrical tube design and accommodates both 2x(R)CR123A's or 1x18650 cells easily. The battery tube has a notch on the both ends where the removable clip to be attached. 
.
.





Threads on both ends are well machined, with the those on the rear end being anodized which allows the light to be locked-out when the tail cap is slightly loosened.
Threads on either ends on the battery tube mate well with the head and tailcap with no issues of cross-threading or grinding. The screws threads on the front are square-cut and those on the rear are traditional triangular-cut.
.
.





The wall thickness (~3.2mm) of the battery tube is thick, and the light feel solid.
.
.





The tailcap switch is a forward clicky. The rubber switch cap is recessed within the tail end. The switch has nice stiff tension with average travel and tactile clicking feedback. The feel of clicky is almost the same as P25. There are also a couple of wide loops for wrist lanyard attachments. 
.
.





The removable grip ring help with holding the light in a cigar style grip and also serves as an anti-roll feature. The grip ring can be fixed on the battery tube securely by screwing the tailcap, and removed without removing the O-ring on the body. 
.
.
*User Interface**
*
Turn on-off by the tailcap forward clicky switch (press-on for momentary, click for locked on). 
On-off is controlled by the tailcap switch and output mode switching is controlled by the control ring on the head. 

With the tail switch on, there are eight options available on the control ring. As mentioned earlier, there are firm detents at each mode.

The eight control ring modes are Beacon -> Blue/Red Strobe (Police Strobe) -> constant Blue -> constant Green -> constant Red -> Standby (Off) -> white infinite variable output (Min. ~ Max.) -> white Strobe, arranged clockwise if you have the light in hand pointed away from you. The total traverse of the ring is 300 degree of the light, and you can switch back and forth with ease one-handed. Note that the traverse between Min. and Max. output range is about 140 degree. 
.
.
*Standby Current Drain**
*
Due to the magnetic control ring, there is going to be a standby current drain when the light is in the Standby mode. I measured this current as 3.3mA with periodic jumps every 2 seconds of up to 3.9mA for a fraction of a second, when the red LED indicator flash occurred. Assuming an average current of 3.6mA, and considering one 2600mAh capacity battery, that would give you around one month before one fully charged battery would be completely drained. This is quite high standby current, but you can break this current completely by turning the light off using the tailcap switch or by slightly loosening the tailcap a little for lock-out, thanks to the anodized threads, when not in use.
.
.





Technically, the light can tailstand, but it's rather unstable (i.e., wobbly) due to the small area of the tail end relative to the body size.
.
.





From left to right, VicLite 18650(2600mAh) protected, Olight M22, Armytek Viking v2.5, Rofis TR31, Nitecore SRT7, Nitecore MH25, Nitecore P25, Crelant 7G6CS. 

The head size & body weight excluding battery of the following lights are as follows :
M22 - 41mm / 148g, TR31 - 39.7mm / 165g, SRT7 - 40mm / 174g, Viking v2.5 - 39.4mm / 160g. 
.
.





It is good size to hold and can be used as an tactical light. Overall grip is fine.
.
.
*Measured Dimensions & Weight*





.
.





SRT7 come with a nylon holster with a velcro strap on the head. The light fits in the holster head-up only. 
.
.





The (R)CR123A & 18650 fit well in the tube. As mentioned earlier, small button-top 18650 cells will work fine. *Overall build quality *seems excellent.
.
.
*PWM
*





The SRT7 shows no sign of PWM at any output level as manufacturer claims. The light is constant current controlled. I notice there is no buzzing sound at any levels. 
.
.
*Relative Max. Output Comparison*






The numbers on the above table are not Lumens but Lux, measured at 30 seconds after the point the light is first turned on in my home-made integrating box (i.e., those numbers do not directly denote the lumens output comparison). All measured lux values in my integrating box are just converted to relative output percent for each light. You will compare each light's output percent in each column.
.
.
*Runtime

*The runtime to fall to 10% of its initial output from 30 seconds after the point the light is first turned on (i.e., based on ANSI FL-1) for Turbo & 70% of Turbo output is as follows :

1. Turbo (Max.) output






Like Nitecore P25, SRT7 has two timed step-down in output of appr. 25% and 40% after 6 minutes & 20 minutes of continuous runtime respectively. The output drops gradually till 6 minutes after turned on, so you rarely notice the output drop by eye. The runtime for 10% output of Trubo for two batteries is as follows :
1) 1xVicLite 18650 : 85 mins. (1hr 25mins.)
2) 2xPanasonic CR123A : 76 mins. (1hr 16mins.)
.
.
2. 70% of Turbo (Max.) output





The light shows flat regulation, but keeps no long time as expected with 1x18650 & 2xCR123A's on 70% of Max. output. 
The runtime for 10% output for two batteries is as follows :
1) 1xVicLite 18650 : 107 mins. (1hr 47mins.)
2) 2xPanasonic CR123A : 88 mins. (1hr 28mins.)
.
.
3. Turbo and 70% of Turbo output





Runtime performance for 1x18650 & 2xCR123A's seems well consistent with the reported Nitecore specifications. 
.
.
*Beamshot
**
*1. White door beamshot (about 50cm from the white door)

1) RGB LED

- ISO100, F/2.8, 1/6sec, Auto white balance 















The green and blue beam show a lot of wide cross reflections and weird patterns, while red beam is tighter and a little smoother than the other colors. I think it's because that the RGB LEDs are placed around the periphery of the reflector in a different position slightly (i.e., blue outermost, red middle and green innermost). Interesting there is brightness difference between red and the other colors. The red is dimmer than the other colors. I think these RGB LEDs are for close range use only. 
.
.
2) White LED 

- ISO100, F/4.0, 1/500sec, Auto white balance 




.
.
- ISO100, F/4.0, 1/1000sec, Auto white balance 




.
.
- ISO100, F/4.0, 1/1250sec, Auto white balance 





Like Nitecore P25, SRT7 has a middle sized bright hot spot. The hotspot is very well focused, perfectly circular with a defined edge. A soft corona surrounds the hotspot which makes the hotspot seems slightly wider than it actually is. The spill beam region is relatively dim compared to the hot spot, but is clean with no artifacts. The beam has a cool side. There's no significant artifacts in the white LED beam in spite of the RGB cut-out wells on my review sample.
.
.
2. Indoor beamshot (about 7m from the target)
*[*_New 13.06.17_*]*
- ISO100, F/2.8, 1/5sec, Auto white balance




- M22
.
.




- TR31 
.
.




- SRT7
.
.




Viking v2.5
.
.




*[*_New 13.06.17_*]*
.
.
3. 55m Outdoor Beamshot 

- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance




- Control Shot
.
.




- M22
.
.




- TR31
.
.




- SRT7
.
.




- Viking PRO v2.5
.
.




.
.
4. 60~65m Outdoor Beamshot

- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance




- Control Shot
.
.




- M22
.
.




- TR31
.
.




- SRT7
.
.




- Viking PRO v2.5
.
.


----------



## mhpreston (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks! Enjoyable read!


----------



## kj2 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for the review


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 16, 2013)

>


Strange. SRT7 and P25 have identical dimensions but in this picture P25 looks bigger that SRT7.


----------



## candle lamp (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for all of your interest! 



phantom23 said:


> Strange. SRT7 and P25 have identical dimensions but in this picture P25 looks bigger that SRT7.



Yes, P25 looks bigger than SRT7. To be more exact, length of SRT7 and P25 is 158.5mm and 160.4mm respectively.


----------



## NorthernStar (Jun 17, 2013)

candle lamp,great review!:thumbsup:

I especially like your longdistance beamshots comparing the SRT7 to other flashlights in similar size. I think that all flashlight reviews should have longdistance comparison beamshots.


----------



## topgun.ua (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for the review! Nice job!
Nitecore's colour tint seems to be on the purple side... (Eagletac and Olight are both about 4300-4500K on neutral white. How does the Nitecore compare?)


----------



## nobletitus (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for the helpful review, especially comparing the beam shots. I am just now discovering the other brands other than Surefire or Streamlight and it makes it easier to decide. I was surprised at how well the Viking Pro seemed to light things up.


----------



## candle lamp (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for all of your support! 



NorthernStar said:


> candle lamp,great review!:thumbsup:
> 
> I especially like your longdistance beamshots comparing the SRT7 to other flashlights in similar size. I think that all flashlight reviews should have longdistance comparison beamshots.



I will continue to include the medium-long distance beamshots in my review.



topgun.ua said:


> Thanks for the review! Nice job!
> Nitecore's colour tint seems to be on the purple side... (Eagletac and Olight are both about 4300-4500K on neutral white. How does the Nitecore compare?)








SRT shows slightly purplish side spill as shown in the picture, but it's somewhat more than it actually is, due to the auto white balance. For your reference, Armytek claim their Viking v2.5's LED tint is 5500K.



nobletitus said:


> Thanks for the helpful review, especially comparing the beam shots. I am just now discovering the other brands other than Surefire or Streamlight and it makes it easier to decide. I was surprised at how well the Viking Pro seemed to light things up.



Good to hear my review is helpful to you. M22 is the most brightest light among them on condition of measuring at 30 seconds after the point the light is first turned on, and SRT7 is almost same in brightness to Viking v2.5.


----------



## topgun.ua (Jun 19, 2013)

candle lamp said:


> SRT shows slightly purplish side spill as shown in the picture, but it's somewhat more than it actually is, due to the auto white balance. For your reference, Armytek claim their Viking v2.5's LED tint is 5500K.



Thanks a lot for your beamshots! Now it's clear for me.


----------



## candle lamp (Jun 19, 2013)

topgun.ua said:


> Thanks a lot for your beamshots! Now it's clear for me.



I'm sorry. topgun.ua! Viking and M22 were switched. :eeew::thinking: The below beamshot is correct!

Thanks a lot for your finding the error in my beamshot. Alex! :bow:


----------



## topgun.ua (Jun 20, 2013)

That's ok! I was looking to see SRT7 tint colour comparing the other flashlights and I got it!


----------



## T_zero (Oct 5, 2013)

hi to all

I have some questions


-how the nitecore's series flashlights have the same led (XM-L2 T6), but with different outputs?
srt3 - 550l
srt5 - 750l
srt6 - 930l
srt7 - 900lumens

-the srt7 have over-discharging protection?

-the nitecore RSW1 remote switch works on the srt7?


last question
the best flashlight: Surefire Kroma, 5.11 R3MC or Nitecore SRT7?


----------



## phantom23 (Oct 5, 2013)

Output depends on the current to the emitter not just the emitter itself.


----------



## candle lamp (Oct 6, 2013)

T_zero said:


> -how the nitecore's series flashlights have the same led (XM-L2 T6), but with different outputs?
> srt3 - 550l
> srt5 - 750l
> srt6 - 930l
> ...



Welcome to CPF. T_zero!  :welcome:

- Each light uses the same LED, but has a different circuit, design (head & body size), features and construction. The SRT3 is powered on 1x(R)CR123A or 1xAA sized battery.
As phantom23 mentioned, output (or brightness) is various depending on how much the current is sent to the LED.
- The SRT7 has no over-discharge protection. Instead it has a small indicator on the head, using a red LED to signal the battery power status and standby-off mode. It will let you know when the battery is low.
- According to the Nitecore website information, the RSW1 is suitable for MT2C, MT25, MT26, MT40, MH2C, MH25, MH40.
- Hope you can see other people's opinion.


----------



## T_zero (Nov 16, 2013)

i have already bought the flashlight.

Nitecore SRT7
Nitecore 18650
Nitecore RSW1
Surefire M79 mount

the remote switch works fine, flawless.










mounted with the surefire m79 on a SCAR D'Boys airsoft gun:






bye


----------



## candle lamp (Nov 16, 2013)

T_zero said:


> i have already bought the flashlight.
> 
> Nitecore SRT7
> Nitecore 18650
> ...


Thanks for your information and nice pictures. T zero!
The gun is the cat's meow. :thumbsup:


----------



## samfisher (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for the review! I bought this light and a p25 at the same time. These lights were my introduction to the modern world of high-powered lights. I LOVE the SRT7! The infinitely variable brightness feature is awesome! The other features, particularly the colored LEDs, are somewhat gimmicky, but they are free so bring them on. I think the useful one is the red/blue strobe that is somewhat like a police light. Not sure how I will use the other colored LED settings.

The only downside to this light is it's love for button topped 18650s. I am new to this world, so I am learning a lot and trying not to blow myself up or start a fire. Not that my opinion counts, but I think this light is awesome!


----------



## warmurf (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey, every opinion counts brother!!! Can't wait for my to arrive!


----------



## soul347 (Mar 4, 2014)

Appreciate the review. This will be my first torch that is introducing me into the flashlight world. I don't plan to collect many flashlights, so I am hoping this one will suit all of my needs and will last me many years. I'm wondering what would be the expect lifespan of the SRT7 before it starts breaking down on you?


----------



## candle lamp (Mar 4, 2014)

soul347 said:


> I'm wondering what would be the expect lifespan of the SRT7 before it starts breaking down on you?


Welcome to CPF world. soul347! :wave:
I don't know your useage condition, but expect the lifespan of the light will be longer enough than you expect. It's well made and sturdy light. Hope you will like it.


----------



## soul347 (Mar 4, 2014)

candle lamp said:


> Welcome to CPF world. soul347! :wave:
> I don't know your useage condition, but expect the lifespan of the light will be longer enough than you expect. It's well made and sturdy light. Hope you will like it.



Thanks candle lamp that's really good to know. I was originally going to buy a cheap no name brand like trustfire, ultrafire, whatever fire but I wanted reliability and longevity. I'm hoping nitecore is considered to be a decent, quality brand. 

I also had a few questions concerning the SRT7 if you wouldn't mind me asking:
1. I saw a stainless steel bezel for the SRT7 on eBay that looks good for self defense. Can I easily remove the stock bezel and replace it? 
2. In relation to question 1, should I ever need to strike someone with it for self defense (hopefully never), should the flashlight survive the impact? Is the SRT7 designed for something like this? 
3. What are some good batteries that work with the SRT7 in terms of good battery life, reliability and longevity? I'm really lacking knowledge in this department since I'm new.
4. How much heat can they handle? I understand the SRT7 steps down after 20 minutes. If I turned the flashlight off then on again, can I put it back in turbo mode?


----------



## candle lamp (Mar 5, 2014)

soul347 said:


> Thanks candle lamp that's really good to know. I was originally going to buy a cheap no name brand like trustfire, ultrafire, whatever fire but I wanted reliability and longevity. I'm hoping nitecore is considered to be a decent, quality brand.
> 
> I also had a few questions concerning the SRT7 if you wouldn't mind me asking:
> 1. I saw a stainless steel bezel for the SRT7 on eBay that looks good for self defense. Can I easily remove the stock bezel and replace it?
> ...



1. Normally I use a reverse side of the mouse pad or rubber glove to open the bezel ring. So I applied apprepriate pressure on the bezel ring from the front of the bezel ring and turn, but couln't open it. Then I've used a large needle nose pliers, but it didn't come lose. I don't recommend the needle nose pliers, because you have to be very careful and not to let not only the jaws slip out of the notches on the bezel but also scratching the AR coating lens when opening the bezel ring. I'm wondering f there is someone who opened the bezel ring.
2. I think you mentioned the impact resistant of the light. The SRT7 gives 1.5m impact resistant which means "if the light is dropped from 1.5m onto hard surface in several orientations, it will not be broken". But try not to drop any light. If you use a very deep strike bezel ring, you will loose the fine and good beam shape (profile) due to the bezel ring shape. I would rather use the tail end to strike someone if necessary.
3. As I mentioned in my review, _*flat-top *_18650 cells will not work in the light due to the positive contact point in the head. Just use good quality *button-top *protected 18650 cells (capacity 2600mAh~3600mAh). As expected, you will get longer overall runtime with the greater capacity cells. You can find a lot of excellent brands based on LG, Samsung, Panasonic, ETC. 
4. The light didn't so hot (i.e., warm) on max. output within 10~15 minutes running in your hands. In order to get max. output after step-down, just click off and on at any time.


----------

